# Mature but is it ready?



## Hellemose (May 18, 2015)

As my topic says im curious to know how fast adult mantises are ready after they molt into adult hood, i got ghosts and violins where the females are about 1-1½ month old (as adults) and the males are closing in on a week, it doesnt seem like theres any other info than the briefly mentioned 2-3 weeks in some care sheets, but has anyone made any observations or testing, to see how long the different species goes before they are able to breed?

i have noticed a significant activity in my male violin after he matured, in spiders that usually indicates he is looking for a female, but if hes not ready as a week old MM (MM = Mature Male), why is he so active compared to before? nothing has changed except that he is an adult now.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 18, 2015)

I don't think there is one right answer when it comes to breeding. I feel a lot of users probably suggest waiting somewhere between 1-3 weeks as a general number so a person doesn't frustrate themselves trying to breed mantises that aren't showing real interest yet. If your girls are calling and your boy is roaming at night, than I would say let them have at it.


----------



## LAME (May 18, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Hellemose (May 18, 2015)

ill have to keep an eye on the "man-eaters" tonight then, to see if they are calling, only noticed significant activity from the Violin male


----------



## dmina (May 18, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## PlayingMantis (May 20, 2015)

It really varies. From my previous experience, I've had ghosts mate as early as 2 weeks, and as late as 2 months. It really depends on when they "feel like" mating. Last weekend, my gongy's mated - the female was 1 month 15 days and the male was 1 month 10 days adult.


----------



## Hellemose (May 20, 2015)

Well i guess males can be ready within a week of mature molt


----------



## Hellemose (May 24, 2015)

And my Gongy pair is also at it


----------



## Hellemose (May 24, 2015)

So i can only conclude that they can be ready within the first week


----------



## Hellemose (May 25, 2015)

Ok...soo.....my Gongys have mated as you can see, the past 1-1½ day, they disconnected last night, yay! but this morning i find an Ooth, so should i suspect its good or bad? i meen if its good, its pretty damn early to lay it isnt it?

and whats the best way to move it from the place its stuck to a proper container?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 25, 2015)

With my Popa on first mate they lay the day after mating and every one of the ooth have hatched for me. I too have had no problem pairing up at 1 week for most of my species.


----------



## Hellemose (May 29, 2015)

And my Phyllocrania paradoxa has laid an ooth....so far 2 out of the 3 species i have, have succesfully bred!  the Idolos still growing but without any problems


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 29, 2015)

Hellemose said:


> Ok...soo.....my Gongys have mated as you can see, the past 1-1½ day, they disconnected last night, yay! but this morning i find an Ooth, so should i suspect its good or bad? i meen if its good, its pretty damn early to lay it isnt it?
> 
> and whats the best way to move it from the place its stuck to a proper container?


The ootheca should be good. As for removing ootheca, they tend to be easy to pop off. Just let it fully dry for a day or two then slide something thin under it to pop it up. Something like the corner of a credit card, or tip of small blade like a knife/box cutter. Once you get something started under them they tend to pop right off.


----------



## dmina (May 29, 2015)

Congrats... it seems you got the magic touch... Sometimes I have to introduce mine a couple of times.. good for you!


----------



## Hellemose (Jun 10, 2015)

Another G. gongylodes Ooth was laid today


----------

